

Venture capital falling from their palm trees - rchambers
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/move-over-bay-area-southern/story.aspx?guid=%7BC6BACB5D%2D16D3%2D4AA8%2D91CB%2D7CAC2CE70E1C%7D
Maybe it's the sand and surf, or the proximity to Hollywood, but venture capitalists are waking up to Southern California.
======
iamelgringo
Are they kidding?

I just moved from LA and So Cal to the Bay area. There is _no_ comparison in
tech culture.

